# At the range, what do you put through your 357 magnum?



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I own an old Smith & Wesson model 66, stainless, 4 inch, made in 1972, just a year after I was made. I inherited it from my father, along with a grab bag of ammo from God knows where. Dad used to do a lot of reloading so the possibilities on what this stuff was is endless. I had it at the range yesterday and I was using up that old ammo just to get it gone so I can normalize my ammo collection. There was a LARGE difference in the recoil among the different loads, and it got me to thinking:

What do you put through your 357 magnum? Mostly 38 special with some 357 magnum thrown in? Lots of +p? Do you change it up or stick with one type? What is your feeding regimen for that Roscoe?

When I am not cleaning out the attic, so to speak, I like to shoot almost exclusively 38 special. Then at the end, I like to put through 6 or 12 shots of 357 magnum just to keep myself prepared for the big kick. I keep a speed loader of 357 magnum defensive rounds (just got some new Hornady 140 gr FTX to replace my 20 year old Hydra-shocks) ready for a bad day. Yesterday all that extra magnum dug a nasty little blister on my thumb so I am looking forward to going back to my normal regimen.

-Gruesome


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't shoot .38's in my magnums, instead I load light loads in magnum cases. I'm just plain lazy and don't like having to scrub the snot out of the cylinder so that I can shoot magnums.

It is OK to shoot .38's in the magnum, it just needs more cleaning to shoot the magnums well.


----------

